# if a usb device shows ugen but no umass message



## mdg583 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a question that I suspect there is a short answer to:

If I plug in a sony walkman device via usb and dmesg gives a message like the following: 

```
ugen0: <Sony Net MD Walkman, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on uhub1
```
... but nothing about umass, does that mean this type of device is unsupported?


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 10, 2008)

Does the walkman itself support mass storage mode?


----------



## mdg583 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think not:


> The NetMD devices will not show up as a mass-storage device, so that's
> another drawback of this format.  It will show up as a useable device in
> SonicStage and can even be used in RealPlayer.


From here.]

If you are quoting the Bible it in your signature I think there shouldn't be a 'the' there.  But I guess you might not be quoting the Bible.


----------



## Lowell (Dec 10, 2008)

As I'm sure you've guessed, the umass driver can't do anything with a device unless that devices implements umass mode.  Sony are particularly difficult about this, mostly in support of their Digital Rights Management implementation.  I gave up on their gear after I had a Walkman that required their software for loading, even on Windows.


----------



## mdg583 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the answer


----------



## lme@ (Dec 11, 2008)

Digital Restrictions Management is the better wording for it.


----------

